# UK (or Europe) T-Shirt Supplier + Printing Companies



## Suverz (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello

I wondered if somebody could help me please.

I am trying to start up a t-shirt company in the UK and wondered the best place to get t-shirts printed in the UK/Europe? I want them to provide the t-shirt as well as do the printing as i'd like to get a few samples made up of a few sketches i've done.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Ben


----------

